# Moving from uk to slc....anyone else done this?



## MeNthem (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi guys
I am about to embark on moving from the UK to SLC during the summer of this year. I am pretty much on track with the paperwork, requirements etc but am really looking for the social side of things to see if I can begin networking before we get there.
In short I am Lds (gasp shock horror for those who dont like us!!lol) and I will be taking my 4 year old son with me while my older 3 children will stay here for a couple of years then most likely join me when they finish college/uni. Anyway, I am a scrapbook project designer and tutor which again, gasp, shock horror cos we are nothing elite anymore!! LOL As my son is preschool I am fortunate to be able to be a stay at home mum yet still work but naturally this will only take place after the official papers are through when we are in SLC.
SO....
apart from my church membership and the new friends I dont doubt I will make, I am interested in making friends in AND out of the church (dont judge me for my beleifs but for who I am and all that) so is there any kind of online forum, group etc that I can begin getting to know people, cultures etc to integrate into when we are there?
Not just scapbooking groups though I admit that is a main interest but I just want to open up my social network and take in as much of SLC as I can but step by step.
Also is there anyone around who is from the UK or had long time experience of the UK? Perhaps there are other people who have moved from other countries to SLC that are open to new friends?
Any ideas would be welcome. Thanks in advance.

Debs


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Welcome! Here are three starters for you:

Meetup.com
City-data.com
craigslist: salt lake city


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Good Luck! 
You may want to doublecheck - will you be able to bring your children to the US after they finish their education?


----------



## tomben (Dec 31, 2008)

If you are LDS and you are moving to SLC you will be like a pig in poo 
Hope all goes well for your family.


----------



## MeNthem (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi guys 

thanks for your messages. will check out those links...thank you 

my older two boys will be 20 and 19 when they finish this current college/uni year so when they come over it will be on their own merits....and as my soon to be 19 has a scholarship waiting for him in CA that is his way in so to speak. Not sure what my oldest will do yet as he is about to marry, it will depend on what is best for him and his wife really. My daughter is only 12 and currently lives with her father but she's yes and no'ing about moving with me so without pressuring her i shall deal with that when the time comes!!

of course the idea of having more lds round me is mind blowing....but reality is there are other wonderful people in this world too and i dont want to deny myself or my children of those gorgeous people in our lives!!! 

now for those links...........


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Once you get to SLC, remember the two time-honored methods of settling into a new community (in the US): take a class, or volunteer. Either one is a guaranteed way of getting to know lots of people in your community.

There are loads of classes of all types on offer in the US: cooking classes, crafts classes, book groups, first aid classes, political and culture classes and study groups etc. etc. Look to local community colleges, or notices tacked up at grocery stores or the local library.

And volunteers are always welcome - at the local library, soup kitchen, community centers or schools. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

In Salt Lake City as a mormon you will certainly have no trouble meeting fellow worshippers, but if I remember correctly, there's also a sizeable population of non-mormons living there so I'm sure you won't have any trouble meeting a variety of people  Good luck!


----------

